# Miffys having a funny afternoon/evening



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I popped out about 2 to grab some food from the sommerfield round the corner from me. I was gone half hour max and put Miffy away in the normal way by feeding her a treat (a bit of cabbage). anyway since then she hasnt come out of her cage, she is normally quieter at this time, but usually sits on the carpet. 

I have tried to tempt her out with her treat ball - not interested

I have stuck a bit of spinach under her nose - not interested 

I put a few pellets in her bowl 10 to be precise - not interested

this is unlike her, should I be rushing her to the vets? or should I wait til her dinner time about 11, and if shes not interested then take her?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

she might just be feeling off. could something have scared her while you were gone, loud/strange noises coming from outside???

Id try not to panic yet see how she is in an hour or so, try sitting on the floor and see if she will come out to you. if your really worried tho it might be best to take her just for your piece of mind.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Cassie!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am taking her to the vets, shes deff shaking and teeth grinding 1 min then not


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

poor thing, i hope shes ok. let us know how you get on!! fingers crossed its nothing serious!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she has a bloated and sore tummy so they are keeping her in and giving her pain meds and some stuff to get her tummy working, if shes not eating in half hour there going to syringe feed her 

I really dont know what has done this everythings been the same as normal


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Poor Miffy, sending get well soon vibes. Bluey, Rebo and Zooty send bunny kisses.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

poor miffy, sending thoughts her way. im sure she'll be feeling loads better by tomorrow.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww poor miffy, i hope the bloat passes quickly and she comes home soon.

can i ask what feed she is on? only asking as alot of breeders have lost large numbers of rabbits to bloat recently and there all on allen and page and the pellets colour have changed.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks everyone

shes on excell pellets, they have also changed them a few months back but I managed to stock up on some old bags and have been mixing the 2 together as she wasnt as keen on the new ones. 

I wonder if she has eaten some carpet or something about the house that I didnt hear her nibbling, and if they try to syringe her it will just push it further down. If shes not better by morning I will get them to x-ray her tum.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww poor little love, hope she feels better soon.

my bunny stewie send his bunny hugs for Miffy


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel like such a poo just want to give her a good head rub and I cant. She came and snuck next to my feet as if to say help me, and I feel bad enough taking her there and stressing her, and the vets sounded very busy with phone calls


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Poor Miffy. What a good bunny slave you are picking it up so quickly and getting her the help she needed.

It's horrible when they have to be left at the vet isn't it? I always want to camp out there so my fur baby doesn't feel alone - but I can see why the vets wouldn't allow it. Lots of sleeping bags with worried owners in filling up the bunny ward wouldn't be very practical

Sending her loads of get well wishes from me, Molly, Munchkin, Dylan and Justin


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Apparently she had eaten a few bits this morning but hasnt pooped, they want to keep her all day if not tonight as well. 

I asked if they could x-ray her tum to check it wasnt a blockage, and got a stupid answer back, "if the vet thought it needed doing then they would but for now we'll carry on syringing her" I know they can kinda tell if shes blocked depending which bits are bloated. But I havent changed anything or stressed her at all. The only thing I think it could be is hair or carpet.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Apparently she had eaten a few bits this morning but hasnt pooped, they want to keep her all day if not tonight as well.
> 
> I asked if they could x-ray her tum to check it wasnt a blockage, and got a stupid answer back, "if the vet thought it needed doing then they would but for now we'll carry on syringing her" I know they can kinda tell if shes blocked depending which bits are bloated. But I havent changed anything or stressed her at all. The only thing I think it could be is hair or carpet.


ahh bless her, im sure she will pass it hun. 
dont worry many many buns get through bloat (which it sounds like bloat) everyday. ive known loads of 4-6 week kits get through it so im sure miffy will be fine.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww sending lots of good vibes to Miffy...keep us updated and im sure she will be fine soon! xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel so incredibly lonely without her by my feet, its so pathetic


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I feel so incredibly lonely without her by my feet, its so pathetic


its not pathetic its the love you feel for your bunny, we all understand that love so we all understand your worry x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shes spending another night at the vets as she still hasnt pooed 

If shes not pooed by tomorrow will I seem irate, if i demand a tummy x-ray? I just wanna give her a belly rub and some pineapple. Might ask to pop into see her tomorrow if I cant take her home.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> shes spending another night at the vets as she still hasnt pooed
> 
> If shes not pooed by tomorrow will I seem irate, if i demand a tummy x-ray? I just wanna give her a belly rub and some pineapple. Might ask to pop into see her tomorrow if I cant take her home.


I cant see them complaining if your willing to spend money on an xray, most vets would want the money off you. When bodger was at the vets i visited him morning and evening, taking him bits of veggies to tempt him and my vets were ok with it. said he perked up when he saw me. might do miffy good to see you and here your voice, theres nothing wrong with asking, if they dont like it tuff!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

What have they given her at the vets emzy?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Enzy just wondering how little Miffy is doing let us know how she is today and give her a nig hug and kiss from Flake and Daisy when you see her x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When Rosie had the bad belly I was given some tablets to get her guts moving properly. *runs to check name of them* She was given Metoclopramide for 5 days, it may be worth asking about it as tehres an injectable form Rosie was given on the first day to work straight away. She was fine eating and pooing again within a couple of days with it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

apparently shes eating and pooing and I can pick her up 

they want to go over her diet with me!??! 
she just gets hay, pellets, a bit of freeze dried grass and veg? dont see anything wrong with that? 

they've been giving her pain relief and a tummy drug the same as they give kids apparently? I will be asking for a full print off. and will ask about the at home drugs, thanks kammie.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to hear Emzy. I don't see anything wrong with her diet wonder why they want to go over it with you unless they just want to ask what your giving her to check.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

could it be the straw? miffy has always slept on straw but does enjoy the occasional nibble, like maybe 1 strand a day? should I put something else down instead? 

also she had been getting a spinach leave every night for the last maybe 4 nights, I have read that too much spinach could be poisonous but I didnt think that was enough?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Very unlikely it would be the straw. The spinach shouldn't be a problem either unless you were giving her a huge amount which only one leaf isn't really.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Brilliant News! Im so pleased she is ok and is coming home!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they said unless it happens again there not too fussed about finding out what the cause was  they also said she didnt need any home meds, just to reduce her veg for a while? and that I would be fine to worm her? (as I have some coming in the post)

I've put her in the lounge and she jogged(not her normal run) and then hid herself under my pop up tent resting next to the sofa, very unlike her as she usually sits near me  she also has a very wet nose that I didnt notice at the vets. 

will see how she goes today, thank u everyone for ur support


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Poor Miffy 

Glad to hear she is home again. My bun Squeak is now 13 days post op (removal of a nasty abbsess and neutered) when he come home fromt eh vets he was very quiet and didnt want to be near anyone, very unlike him.

He is coming round now tho and we are getting nudges and fusses again 

hopefully Miffy is just needing a wee bit time to settle in again


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks Karsie, where was ur buns nasty abbess? ive heard they can be very hard to get rid of.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

soooo the vet bill break down 

14/9/9
consultation out of hours £33.10 + £40.84 (not sure why they separate it)
Hospitalisation of rabbit £13.40
Fluids S/C £4.23
Metcam 5mg/ml injection £6.56
Metoclopramide 10mg/2ml injection £6.34

15/9/9
Hospitalisation £13.40
Metoclopramide 10mg/2ml £6.81

16/9/9
Hospitalisation £13.40



a grand total of ****£138.08****** (ouch) obviously well worth it tho


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Big ouch. Charlie cost me £500 after my staff discount for all his treatment and cremation. Vet bills can be huge even for a rabbit. Miffy was given metoclopramide too, thats probably all she needed to make her well again.

Was she dehydrated for them to put her on fluids? Unless they have different meanings between vets then I can tell you what the S/C means, it means Subcutaneous or under the skin.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Big ouch!!! poor Charlie, I was worrying that I would have to drive 200 miles to bury Miffy in my mums garden, very glad shes home

I wouldnt have thought she was that dehydrated as she ate at 2 and was in the vets by 9, she normally sleeps most of this time, glad they were being safe though


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It could have also been a precaution just in case she stopped drinking and became dehydrated. Since they done it S/C it would be absorbed into the body slower than I/V (intravenous, into the vein) whereas if she was already dehydrated it would have gone I/V to get it into her faster. Its good to know they took this precaution as very few vets even bother with fluids in rabbits till its usually too late for it to help.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

glad shes home and ok, even if she is sulking. lol. i have a hamster sulking form the last vet trip at the moment, youd think they would be thankful that youve made them better and spent a fortune on them. Oh well, youve gotta love em aint you.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shes deff having a sulk  although she has had a nibble hopefully tonight she will be her usual active self. 

at the vets they were feeding her dandelions (not something I feed often as I cant get my hands on them) , then when I picked her up the nurse said maybe give her less veg. I want to encourage her to eat so should I feed her like half her normal amount of veg tonight? also would like a cm squared of fresh pineapple do her more harm than good? shes eaten it before with no problems, but ive read its good for tums


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Pineapple is really good to give a rabbit when its moulting. The enzymes in it break down the fur the rabbit might ingest causing hairballs. Since rabbits can't vomit its good to give a small bit every few days to keep the guts fur free. I wouldn't give her too much as it may give her the runs being quite juicy but a little will help her.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thanks Karsie, where was ur buns nasty abbess? ive heard they can be very hard to get rid of.


Hiya

It was between his hind legs along his spine  Our other rabbit had bitten him really nastily. The vet suggested removing the absess as one lump rather than trying to drain it so he has a wound near 4 inches long poor squeak.

Glad to hear Miffy is doing ok

Oh Squeaks vet bill was £170....


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks kammie thats what I thought. I have given her some rocket which is her no 1 fave veg, she just wanted more and more, I felt mean not giving her loads, but its for her own good. she is drinking too 

also we have poos!!!! there a bit stuck together but I cant complain!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay glad to hear she's pooing again.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

today she has been charging round like a loon  I gave her a super groom yesterday so i'm hoping that will help. 

I have been feeding her little and often as I have been in and shes wolfing everything and eating plenty of hay. I am going to start going back to the mean routine of feeding her just once is this a good idea? i dont want her to get porky but dont want her not to eat, she'll always have plenty of hay though?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its how I feed my lot. Constant supply of hay all day and free range on the grass to eat that. But then they get their pellets when I put them to bed for the night so they have something to eat through the night as well as still having the hay.


----------

